# Diagnosed with IBS, Age 25 Years



## vish (Oct 8, 2013)

Hi friends..i am new to this forum..Plz read my story and give ur suggestions if you have time..before sharing my IBS experience let me introduce about me myself

*Age-25 Years*

*Sex- male*

*Location- india*

*Character-sensitive, small problems make big concern for me*

*Career- started building my career, this disease ruining it*

*No smoking, drinking and still a virgin *

*Weight - now 88kg's [lost 10kg's within 2months]*

*My IBS related problems now- *2-3 times going to toilet before going to office..after reaching there i will have urgency to go again...burping all over the day...mild back pain, abdominal pain n sometimes mild headache...some sounds coming from stomache..

I am from India..Dear friends I have been diagnosed with IBS by a gastro enterologist just a month back. All these problems started when I completed my 12th[2006] and started eating food from outside. Red meat[beef] was my favourite food during those periods. I continued eating it in a large amount until 2013..almost 3-4 times in a week that too from outside... I finished my degrees in 2010 and after that frequency of eating outside food got increased in a heavy manner...during that period I got a problem of going to toilet after every meal..I consulted a physician and he gave me a medicine[dont remember its name]..that problem got solved...

In 2012 november I got a mild food infection after eating food from outside...I dont knw whether its food infection or chronic IBS..symptoms were huge amount of gas..abdominal pain and chronic diarhea...after eating 2courses of anti biotics it got resolved....but the problem of gas existed..i went to a homeopathic physician n after 2 courses it got resolved......then again I started by stupid habit of eating outside food...

In 2013 July I got a new job..after going there 1 month constipation started for me..i always had constipation sometimes and I used fybogel to prevent that... otherwise when I go to toilet in the morning and when I suffer constipation I used the toilet shower into my anus and sometimes I got a relief from it [looks weird







]...and here onwards the problem starts severe gas trouble occured to me..i went to the same homeopathic phsyician..he gave some tablets for a week..i got no cure ..stopped it.....Went to an allopathic phsyician..he gave me *pantoprazole* n some vitamin tabs to the gas problem for a week..after taking 2-3 days..sudenly one day I had to go 2times to toilet at office..my stomach seemed upset..i stopped eating that drug n went to another phsyician...he gave me some Rantac, iron tablets for a week...no cure..again went to him..lastly he gave me *metrogyl and raboprazole* tablets for a week...i got a slight relief after that...none of the physicians told wats my disease..they told it might be acidity..







....Then me again went to a homeopathic physician..he told it might be IBS and also told there is permanent cure for it in homeopathy ..i believed him and took his medicines for 2weeks...no cure....*DURING THIS PERIOD I LOST AROUND 10 KG'S [WITHIN 2 MONTHS]... I *stoopped all kind of foods from outsides...stopped using diary products and started doing excercises..but no cure..

Then I decided to consult a gastroentrologist in a specialist hospital...i told all my problems..and he asked me to do some routine stool and blood tests and also asked to conduct a thyroid test...all was normal... he told I have IBS and it's not a big problem and it had no cure...and he suggested me to take some medicines for a month..the medicines are *Mebaverine and a Probiotic[Enterogermina].... *

I started using..all was fine upto last week... one day I eat some fish fry and after that all problems came again until the last 3-4 days.. I dont know what to do..i tried changing my entire diet..stopped eating red meat, diary products..avoided ordinary cofee and tea..started drinking green tea..organic india's ginger green tea etc..but still this stupid disease is frustrating me..

Since I am from India...we got a lot of homeopathic phsyicians, allopathic phsyicians and ayurvedic physicians available in our country...is there any effective treatment for IBS.???.i am only 25 years of age..haven't earned nothing in my life..when I got a good job and started earning ..this stupid disease started affecting my life..I haven't used alcohol in my life..never smoke..didn't had sex in my life..i had a long life to go..why god is so cruel towards me..









*Now my questions*

I searched in internet and found ayurveda is effective in IBS..do anybody have any experience?? Himalaya a famous ayurveda company in India is manufacturing some medicines such as *diarex, bhel, himcospaz* etc for IBS and GI related disorders..will it be effective...??? I heard about enteric coated peppermint tablets..but haven't used it yet..bt tried some raw pepper mint tea..I haven't found any relief using it..suggestions welcome...


----------



## Shade711 (Oct 4, 2013)

Since antibiotics temporarily fixed the issue the first time, I would suggest looking into probiotics. It sounds like bad bacteria that is causing gas, and probiotics should help reduce your gas/cramps.


----------



## mykroswapt (Oct 24, 2013)

hey bro, did you find any remedy? Mine is almost the same story. I am 24 years old from india.

Please Please Please let me know if you if get any remedy.


----------



## hitesh777 (Jun 12, 2011)

Hi I am also from India, a 24 year old male. I was diagnosed 2 years ago, I took allopathic medications for about one year and I am better since then. I still get the stomach cramps and have other issues ( 2-4 bowel movements a day) but I have learned to live with it. I think it gets better with time (and some lifestyle changes.) Do you have any anxiety issues? We get anxiety because of ibs and anxiety makes it worse. Good luck with your treatment.


----------



## ChrisJenas (Apr 15, 2010)

You guys are lucky to be in India I am from India but livin in Canada now....I'm ibs c sufferer for 4 years now and only homeopathy has helped me in allopathy there is no treatment i suggest go to a good homeopathic doctor in india and get ure ibs permanently cured!!!


----------

